# Great Depression Cooking with Clara (YouTube)



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I am a YouTube junkie. Although you have to wade through a lot of b.s. there are some very interesting and informative stuff on there. Here is one I have stumbled across, I'd like to share: Great Depression cooking with Clara. I am 59 years old, and the youngest in my family, both my father and mother lived through the great depression, which I heard them speak of many times. I believe that if/when the SHTF, what we will be dealing with and the great depression will have a lot in common.
Clara made a lot of video (filmed by her grandson) where she shows how to make different meals with limited resources. People no matter their limitations, get tired of eating the same stuff all the time, whereas we can now just get something different, or go to a different restaurant, there may be a time when that is not an option.
Clara passed away in 2013, I didn't know which video to post, so I decided to post her memorial video made by her grandson, the one who made the videos. I hope you take time to get to know who she was, or at least watch a few of her cooking videos.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

That was really moving, thanks for sharing. I'll have to check out some of her other videos now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was raised on Depression era cooking. Maybe I should make a movie. Will check out what Clara has to say about it. Thanks. Ok watched it. Very sweet. Didnt notice any cooking going on. Guess her kin folks are trying to sell cookbooks perhaps?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I was raised on Depression era cooking. Maybe I should make a movie. Will check out what Clara has to say about it. Thanks. Ok watched it. Very sweet. Didnt notice any cooking going on. Guess her kin folks are trying to sell cookbooks perhaps?


The video I posted should have taken you to other videos where she was cooking, if not search for great depression cooking with Clara


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha on that thanks. I did a bit of googling and saw her book for sale. I will go check out the other videos and make sure shes doing it right..lol. My Mama was born in 1913. Ok..can already see a problem. We had weenies for special occasions. She apparently aint from Texas.


----------

